# LP Baitcasting for pike and walleye?



## finhooker (Mar 19, 2008)

*most prefered color for the pike and walleye*​
red/bright00.00%green/natural3100.00%


----------



## finhooker (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey guys

I am a fairly experienced baitasting fisherman and do love to use them

My question is what low profile baitcaster can handle the beating for mostly any pike and walleye for an affordable price (100$ - 120$)


----------

